# Doll head from a dump to the China closet



## Flasks (Mar 8, 2020)

Just as a challenge, I decided to resurrect this doll head I found and I thought you might enjoy seeing the steps. Digging privies from Victorian period and earlier I've found lots of dolls and doll parts as the one picture shows.


----------



## treasurekidd (Mar 13, 2020)

Wow, that's amazing! Congrats on bringing her back to life!


----------

